# Diffuser leaking from co2 tubing



## Deano3 (24 Mar 2020)

Jist setting up intank diffiser nano neo and cant get it to stop leaking from tubing, never had this problem before been using inline for ages but want to try intank.

I am aware my co2 is getting low but pressure is at 30 and tried 40 psi.

Also tried cutting the tubing and trying different but. Must be struggling to get co2 past diffuser disk maybe

Any ideas
Thanks dean




Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon Cole (24 Mar 2020)

Epoxy resin the entire seal.


----------



## Deano3 (24 Mar 2020)

I currently dont have any and never had issue before i am soaking diffuser in bleech and water to see if maybe blocked even though looks ok.

Any other ideas
Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (24 Mar 2020)

Just snapped diffuser 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (24 Mar 2020)

Man down


----------



## Deano3 (24 Mar 2020)

Ghettofarmulous said:


> Man down


 i even snapped a acrylic diffuser  new one ordered

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (24 Mar 2020)

Did you soak the diffuser for 24 hours before attaching it


----------



## Deano3 (25 Mar 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Did you soak the diffuser for 24 hours before attaching it


I didnt however never had to do this before and seige has been in touch apparently certain co2 art tubing had a problem of this and was a bad batch  i have tried new diffuser today with same problem so looks like need some new tubing.

Apparently if says dong ling on side of tubing it will only work with there diffuser.

Good to knew but typical isnt it  i am back to work tomorro aswel  but hopefully can get some new tubing send over.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (25 Mar 2020)

Try soaking it mate the ceramic wont let the co2 through aswell till its soaked just water also turn the working pressure down to 30 if it saves you buying new tubing it's worth a go


----------



## Deano3 (25 Mar 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Try soaking it mate the ceramic wont let the co2 through aswell till its soaked just water also turn the working pressure down to 30 if it saves you buying new tubing it's worth a go


I will do mate will soak from now till tonight then try it cheers mate

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (25 Mar 2020)

I know I had to with mine just water no bleach


----------



## Deano3 (26 Mar 2020)

Had no luck so been refunded and someone sending me some strong airline tubing to get me by for now till i get some co2 tubing. 

Hopefully should be fine for tme being.

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------

